# Know a good sidewalk DROP SPREADER



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

i'm having issues using my salt dog walk behinde spreader. Its putting too much salt at the edges because its flinging it out. I've tried the adjustment shields but its just not working. I bought a cheapo drop spreader from menards and loved it, but its all plastic so I broke it.... I actually used way less salt on the walks with the drop spreader. Does anyone know a good drop spreader for winter use?
I've searched....can't come up with anything...

Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Epokes are the best drop salters IMO. Little pricey, but worth every penny IMO.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

they make a sidewalk drop spreader? I didn't see anything on their site....?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.epokena.com/products/view/index.php?section=30&page=103&


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

oh cool thanks!....need to find pice and shipping info now,....


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx*

SnowEx makes a great drop spreader. WE love ours . Check them out on their web site. They have a link on the sinde panel. They are a sponsor of this site.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Schuley;1195419 said:


> oh cool thanks!....need to find pice and shipping info now,....





Wayne Volz;1195905 said:


> SnowEx makes a great drop spreader. WE love ours . Check them out on their web site. They have a link on the sinde panel. They are a sponsor of this site.


The epoke spreaders are running around $1200 or so from what I have been able to find.

Wayne,

Do you guys use bagged or bulk salt in the drop spreader from snowex? Any issues with them. I have been trying to get pictures of what the inside of the hoppers look like and the delivery system for them and the new buyers drop spreaders, but no one seems to have any and neither manufacturer lists any on their sites.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Drop spreader*

We run pelleted material through our drop spreader such as magnesium and calcium chloride.

Our regular snowex spreader with a spinner will flow a lot of products. You can adjust the hole to a very large opening.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

My guys did not like the Snow Ex drop spreader. Too heavy and the wheels kept binding up trying to turn. Had to take it back for the price could not have it sitting around. I am having trouble locating Epoke dealer. If anyone finds one please post a link. They seem much better than tha SnowEx from what I can tell. I would like to see some refinements on the SnowEx to make it more user friendly. The adjustment was half ass and very difficult to set if you needed to change it often. I know Wayne loves to toot SnowEx's horn, but I have 4 of their Vboxes and think the drop spreader is a little crude still. Told this to the rep who gave me the spreader for a demo.


----------



## SaratogaSnowPro (Jan 15, 2011)

We love the SnowEx drop spreader. We run Magic thur it and it works real nice...


----------



## grassmowerman (Oct 29, 2010)

*Snow ex Drop Spreader*



SaratogaSnowPro;1197996 said:


> We love the SnowEx drop spreader. We run Magic thur it and it works real nice...


I have one also and use magic and it works great.
It holds 2 50lb bags with magic it does not look like you are spreading anything on side walk because of magic being brown but it is just enough for a pre-treat. No ice under it no matter how much snow you get makes plowing much easier.


----------

